# The NIE picture requirement



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all,
I pretty much have my NIE filled in thats not my issue my problem is with the pictures, exactly how many do you need as I am being told totally different numbers by people some are saying 4 some 3 some 2 so I'm lost I have 2 here from when I renewed my passport in august. Also what are the current charges in the Benidorm area for them again conflicting views >.< any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Emma


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

When my solicitor applied for our NIE's she only required us to send her 2 passport sized photos, can't tell you the cost though it was all included with the purchase of our apatment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hi all,
> I pretty much have my NIE filled in thats not my issue my problem is with the pictures, exactly how many do you need as I am being told totally different numbers by people some are saying 4 some 3 some 2 so I'm lost I have 2 here from when I renewed my passport in august. Also what are the current charges in the Benidorm area for them again conflicting views >.< any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


We didnt need any!!??! I think they photocopied ours passports, but we didnt take any extra photos and werent asked for any!

Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> We didnt need any!!??! I think they photocopied ours passports, but we didnt take any extra photos and werent asked for any!
> 
> Jo


Oh well lol will take 2 and if i need them their there lol.
Thanks both

Emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Oh well lol will take 2 and if i need them their there lol.
> Thanks both
> 
> Emma


Better to be safe than sorry!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - Most of the Photo-booths here take 4 anyway!


----------

